# Milk and Ice Cream



## s.emily1

Hello everyone,

I've had IBS (combination of C and D) for about 4-4.5 years. For 3 of those years I had no problem with drinking milk or having ice cream. I used to have milk in my cereal every morning, and ate big bowls of ice cream each night with no issues. Last summer, I had a cup of milk, and the pains I had were like the typical IBS flare up but they wouldn't get better, so I ended up in the hospital. After that I gave up milk, haven't tried soy milk or anything, but a few months later, ice cream started giving me the same pain issues. I find it odd because I can tolerate any other dairy products, even frozen yogurt which I think is fairly similar to ice cream.

Has anyone else had a similar experience, or any ideas why I can't consume just those two dairy items? Also, I'm wondering if maybe i'm slightly lactose intolerant. I kind of want to try a lactose free ice cream, because well, I love ice cream. But I'm not sure if it's that or something else is wrong with me, I had tests done and there were no signs of being lactose intolerant (but it was about a few months before my issues started).

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Janina

I've heard this before, sorry, not sure where, but yes, that people who are sensitive to lactose have the worst problems with milk and ice cream. Many people who are lactose intolerant are okay with cheddar cheese or yogurt, for example, but not milk, due to the lactose content in milk. It sounds as though lactose is a major trigger for you!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Just because it is dairy doesn't mean it has a high amount of lactose. When the bacteria that turn milk into yogurt or the bacteria that turn milk into cheese need carbohydrates they break down the lactose and use it up. Hard aged cheeses have almost no lactose left, soft cheeses and yogurt will have some, but not nearly as much as milk when fresh.


----------



## Moose2012

I have milk protein intolerance which makes my IBS flare up. It has something to do with the proteins whey and casein when they appear in milk products without the proper bacteria/ live active cultures to help digest them. If you have yogurt, there are live active cultures, and I know some whey is removed in making cheese. Thats why I can eat yogurt and cheeses but not ice cream or milk (which have been homogenized and pasturized). You might look into it, as you may have something similar.

This is NOT the same as lactose intolerance. I drank lactose free milk while I was still trying to figure everything out, and it was a HORRIBLE IBS day. Lactose is the sugar found in milk, but my issues are with the protein.


----------



## Shaylu

Hi Moose

Do your Drs over there test for milk protein issues? Curious as have never come across that before.
Thanks


----------



## s.emily1

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jacobgordon

Hi,

I dont think dat milk can be avoid from our diet chart.Milk is very netricious drink.It contains Calsium which is very importent for our health.Our nutrition experts say that milk with any health drink is very nutrisus drink for ill persons,pragnant leady & also for the children.About ice cream our medical advisers openion is it's not good to take regular ice cream for our throught but after having dinner if some one take icecream it works like a antacid.To know more visit our website www.avinandan.in


----------



## cowgomoo

Does anyone here knows about DNA test for lactose intolerance? Is that a good test?


----------



## Wanting2BWell

Never heard of a DNA test for lactose intolerance. As above, I am lactose intolerant. I can eat cheese (in reasonable amounts) without a problem, also can have a little sour cream at times. But milk and ice cream cause stomach and intestinal problems....so have totally switched to soy or rice milk...almond milk is good too. I never thought of lactose intolerance as part of my IBS-D problem...but it seems that lots of us with IBS have it.


----------



## cowgomoo

Wanting2BWell said:


> Never heard of a DNA test for lactose intolerance. As above, I am lactose intolerant. I can eat cheese (in reasonable amounts) without a problem, also can have a little sour cream at times. But milk and ice cream cause stomach and intestinal problems....so have totally switched to soy or rice milk...almond milk is good too. I never thought of lactose intolerance as part of my IBS-D problem...but it seems that lots of us with IBS have it.


Could it be a cause for IBS?

Here is what wiki say about DNA test

Genetic diagnostic [edit]
It is used in primary lactose intolerance. lactase activity persistance in adults is associated with two polymorphisms: C/T 13910 and G/A 22018 located in MCM6 gene.[27] These polymorphisms may be detected by molecular biology techniques at the DNA extracted from blood or saliva samples; genetic kits specific for this diagnosis are available. The procedure consists of extracting and amplifying DNA from the sample, following with a hybridation protocol in a strip. Colored bands are obtained as final result, and depending on the different combination, it would be possible to determine whether the patient is lactose intolerant. This test allows a non-invasive definitive diagnostic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactose_intolerance


----------

